# Turkey Success........Pic.'s



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, Got to tell you guy's, I've killed bigger and better bird's.........BUT........

To do it with my two boy's and one of their friends right there to experience all the 
gobbling, the shot, and the excitment made this one of the funniest hunt's ever.

Only a 5 inch beard, and I resorted to the shotgun, But NO regrets.
We hunted 6 day's , Passed up this same bird on two other occasions, but failed to
find any "real" long beards any were.

And TEX, I'm not mounting this one, But I promised both boys they could "hang" the
first decent turkeys they harvest. So I will be bringing you some work soon.[attachment=1:37qgprcl]4-18-09 018.jpg[/attachment:37qgprcl][attachment=0:37qgprcl]4-18-09 020.jpg[/attachment:37qgprcl]


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Your fun has ended and mine is about to begin. I am taking my son down to the Boulders, my hunt starts Monday. I was going to do the whole bow and arrow hunt but now my son has shown interest and is going, it is going to be a shotgun hunt. I just want him to have a good time. There will be other opportunities to take a Tom with a bow.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bird goofy, good on ya.

Good times with the family, that's what really matters.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thast awesome. nice job. good looking bird to the smile on teh kids faces is pricless.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No worries mate!

Goofy, that's cool! Good job!


----------



## bigbulls (Apr 21, 2009)

hey, this is landen and that still is a good looking bird.



thanks for the hunt it was fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

hey that is a cool brid it looks like you guys had fun right on goofyelk


----------

